# Hamburg Matten Filter Sponge



## coldmantis

So I'm planning on making a HMF, I could of sworn there was a thread in this forum regarding where to buy the sponge locally, and there was a manufacturer in either scarborough or markham that sells them for cheaper then big al prices. I searched and searched and can't find the thread anywhere. let me know if you know the place, so I can tell sugarglidder to cancle the 2x Hydor #5 this weekend.


----------



## Fishfur

Angel Fins is the only place I've seen mentioned that's selling that Poret foam that's used for these things. And they are not doing their runs here any longer, sadly. 

I haven't seen any mention of a manufacturer in the GTA, which is no guarantee there isn't one of course.

I got something similar from another member last week from a Buy/Sell ad, but it was the last he had and it was from Asia, all the packaging had Chinese lettering.


----------



## coldmantis

Fishfur said:


> Angel Fins is the only place I've seen mentioned that's selling that Poret foam that's used for these things. And they are not doing their runs here any longer, sadly.
> 
> I haven't seen any mention of a manufacturer in the GTA, which is no guarantee there isn't one of course.
> 
> I got something similar from another member last week from a Buy/Sell ad, but it was the last he had and it was from Asia, all the packaging had Chinese lettering.


hmm didn't know angelfin's sold premade porets ones, not bad. I'm sure there was a place near me that sold the foam though but the cost of angelfins for a premade is very temping since it will probably only cost me a few bucks less to make my own.


----------



## Fishfur

Well, they have great service. And I've seen their Poret, it's nice quality stuff. I believe they stock two densities now.. 30 ppi and 45 ppi, IIRC.


----------



## BillD

There is a manufacturer locally, that sells large sheets, that they will custom cut for you, but you must buy the sheet. It is a large sheet, and 4' x 8' comes to mind but I may be wrong about the size. Here is a thread on the DRAS forum http://www.dras.ca/showthread.php/1572-Hamburg-filters Perhaps contacting Udo Rohman or ArtyG might give you the info you need.


----------



## coldmantis

thanks, I'm trying to get John(sugarglidder) to carry it. bought one of kijiji 1" thick though, works ok prefer to have something thicker though so it won't bow over time. I also bought some bio balls to put behind it. For the uplift tube I did it lily pipe style.


----------



## coldmantis

I did the best I could with what I had and the time I had. I hope this works well.

Made the lift tube the way I make Lily Pipes










Left about 1.5" space on the side for heater and lots of bioballs










Side shot with the bioballs all perfectly stack on top of each other










Can't wait to take out the 2 sponge filter and Ai hang on back Canister filter










Temp Fish is receiving the filter well, I usually don't see my Ballon Rams in the front of the tank.


----------



## Mlevi

Here's another local source that manufactures reticulated foam. I don't know if they require minimum purchase or sell just wholesale. I came across the source when I was looking a while back, but my plans changed before i had a chance to contact them. They're in the keele/finch area. Maybe a GTAA bulk purchase? Buying straight from a manufacturer means more funds to buy other goodies 

PS: I ain't affiliated with them, nor have I ever dealt with them.

_http://www.engineeredfoam.com/index.php

Engineered Foam Products Canada
150 Toro Road
Toronto, Ontario
Canada
M3J 2A9
Tel: +1 416-630-6649
Fax: +1 416 630-8423

Sales Inquiries: [email protected]_

Al.


----------



## coldmantis

Mlevi said:


> Here's another local source that manufactures reticulated foam. I don't know if they require minimum purchase or sell just wholesale. I came across the source when I was looking a while back, but my plans changed before i had a chance to contact them. They're in the keele/finch area. Maybe a GTAA bulk purchase? Buying straight from a manufacturer means more funds to buy other goodies
> 
> PS: I ain't affiliated with them, nor have I ever dealt with them.
> 
> _http://www.engineeredfoam.com/index.php
> 
> Engineered Foam Products Canada
> 150 Toro Road
> Toronto, Ontario
> Canada
> M3J 2A9
> Tel: +1 416-630-6649
> Fax: +1 416 630-8423
> 
> Sales Inquiries: [email protected]_
> 
> Al.


I googled them at work and sent them an email yesterday morning still waiting on a reply, about cost. I think I read on another forum they were selling by square feet around $6-8 per square feet for the 30 ppi one and $10 for the 45 ppi comes in both blue and black..


----------



## novice

would this ad or the person help with getting 45ppi ?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-SPONGE-AQUARIUM-FILTER-SPONGE-W0QQAdIdZ480370562


----------



## coldmantis

novice said:


> would this ad or the person help with getting 45ppi ?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-SPONGE-AQUARIUM-FILTER-SPONGE-W0QQAdIdZ480370562


Thats who I got it from, he didn't have 45 ppi but looking at the 30 ppi I'm using I think it's small enough, 45 ppi would probably clog more often


----------



## BillD

For what it's worth, Udo recommends 20PPI, and it is what he uses. It doesn't clog easily, and while I haven't discussed it recently, the last time I spoke with him about them, he had many that had gone over a year without any maintenance. That wouldn't happen with 30 or 45PPI.


----------



## Fishfur

I wonder if it would be worth finding out how many here on the forums are interested in these filters and then seeing if buying a sheet of the desired foam from Engineered Foam would be workable. The company will cut it, though the cost might be too high, so might be we'd get a big sheet and cut ourselves into pieces for each buyer.

There is a very interesting article that explains just how to make them, and how to calculate the size of the needed pad and the flow rate for the pump, so as to make sure the filter works as it is intended to work. They are strictly biological, thus ideal for shrimp and fry tanks, but maybe not so good if what you want is high filtration of particles from the water.

Link to the above mentioned article is here: http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/

I'd prefer a less dense foam, based on the, admittedly, very little experimentation I've done so far, along with research and reading.. 20 ppi would be my personal choice. If that's not available, 30 would be my next choice.

If set up properly, these can go for very long periods of time without being changed, or even rinsed out, in some cases, it seems up to a year without having to disturb them at all. That alone would make them very, very appealing to me, and you can grow mosses and similar plants on them, another rather appealing idea.


----------



## coldmantis

absolute cheapest I can find on good old fleabay

cheap foam

Looking at the pics it looks like it might be 20 ppi, at 17" x17 "x 1.76" it's perfect for any pf my shrimp tanks that I want to try this type of filter on


----------



## CanadaPleco

I've been using 15 ppi 4" thick hmf filter on my 75 gallon zebra tank for well over a year with zero maintenance at all. Aside from being a little ugly they work amazing.


----------

